# Spider ID Please



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 13, 2007)

Crappy photos I know. I am in Melbourne and some friends asked me what this is. It is a big spider (check it against the brick). Velvety back. Was in a shed in a simlar environment to a red back. It wasn't carrying babies.

If you have quals in entomology please let me know in your reply (hey Hazz )


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 13, 2007)

Mouse spider maybe.

Not sure.


----------



## Brettix (Dec 13, 2007)

black house spider,Badumna insignis


----------



## Brettix (Dec 13, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> Mouse spider maybe.
> 
> Not sure.


mouse spider lol.:lol:
This is a mouse spider


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 13, 2007)

black house spider


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 13, 2007)

Black Window Spider alright.
Get lots of those around here, they are poisonous.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 13, 2007)

what, a black house that is half the width of a brick (i.e. 5cm) in width??? I also said that but I have never seen one that big.

Oh, and after seeing that link it is nohting like that either


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh, and it says body length - 17mm - so it clearly isnt a black house spider


----------



## Brettix (Dec 14, 2007)

Mate, theres a first time for everything.
Its defintley a black house just a big one,i have noticed that site 
is not that correct with its measurement of size.
A house brick width is 7cm that spider looks no mor than 4cm wich is not uncommon.


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 14, 2007)

pete my dad used to get heaps of those in his office and i was always told that they are called black house spiders.but i have never seen them that size so maybe i am wrong ?? but i AM always right lol


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm saying Black House Spider too.


----------



## exoticcorpse (Dec 14, 2007)

My grandfather got bitten in the eye in his chicken shed by one of these. Not a pretty sight at all!

He also made the front page of the local paper for wrestling a scrub python that tried to take his border collie!


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 14, 2007)

exoticcorpse said:


> My grandfather got bitten in the eye in his chicken shed by one of these. Not a pretty sight at all!
> 
> He also made the front page of the local paper for wrestling a scrub python that tried to take his border collie!



I was bitten on the hand by one once. Nothing serious, just hurt a little. Oh well, I don't tease them anymore


----------



## jordo (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm gonna back the others on this one, I've seen them larger than 1.7cm


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hazz?


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 14, 2007)

piss off with the mouse spider pics, i want to sleep tonight!

Simone.


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 15, 2007)

Id stick with Badumna insignis. Ive seen some big females up in the shed roof during summer, the heat drives them out of their hides.

Jordan


----------

